# Dobermann in need of rehoming



## Julie72 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi can anyone help, i have an 8yr old male doberman who needs a new home due to change in living circumstances. He is very good with all other dogs small or large. If anyone needs anymore information feel free to email me [email protected] or 07947 302717


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Hiya sorry your having to rehome your dog.

Have your tried contacting the breed rescue societies for him?, or even his breeder if they are still breeding?

Just a word to the wise, this is a public forum, i wouldnt post your email or phone number on the advert, ask people to pm you and then you can pass on your number to the interested people.


----------



## Julie72 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah tried his breeders and other dobermann rehoming centres without much luck but i shall keep trying.

Thanks for the advice about contact details someone at my stables suggested this so am new to posting messages


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Where abouts ru located?


----------



## Julie72 (Apr 28, 2009)

Am in surrey but am willing to take my dog to his new home as long as it was the right home for him


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Awww sorry to hear your having to part with your Dobe 

you would be better off trying these places as they find people who have had Dobes in the past & know how to handle them :thumbsup:

Dobermanns Awaiting Rehoming - Dogs Needing Homes Now | Dobermann Welfare Association

Dobermann rehoming Association - UK Doberman Rescue & Care - Forum Gallery of Pictures - Index

Give us a home >> Doberman Rescue..... where?


----------



## Julie72 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah thanks for that and have tried, the one closest to me in guildford said my dogs a bit too old now and she wouldnt want to put him in kennels and the other 2 dont seem to want to help either :-(


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Julie72 said:


> Yeah thanks for that and have tried, the one closest to me in guildford said my dogs a bit too old now and she wouldnt want to put him in kennels and the other 2 dont seem to want to help either :-(


Thats such a shame poor lad 

is there no way you can keep him


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Could try putting a post on here maybe someone can help 

having said that tho i wouldn't hold out much hope if your not in their clique :rolleyes5:

http://www.dobermann.me.uk/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl


----------



## Julie72 (Apr 28, 2009)

no i dont think i can keep him as house i was living in was sold and now renting and cant find anywhere to rent that will take large dogs but thanks for that other link i will try it


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Have you tried all the rescue centres around you?

Many (not all) of breed rescue's dont use kennels unless absoloutly necessary - they prefer to home from home. So the dog wouldnt be leaving you until the right home was found for him. Does this sound feasable, or is this an emergency and he needs to be found a place NOW?


----------



## Julie72 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks, think i will try that then as i dont want him going to kennels while hes waiting for a home as dont really think hes the type of dog that will be ok in kennels


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

have your tried many tears rescue or rescue remedies you will find them on this forum under rescue they try to get dogs into foster homes until their forever home comes along

wendy


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

It must be heartbreaking for you! my boy is eight and I know I would never be able to part with him even in dire circumstances! I do not know your financial circumstances but would it be an option to try finding a foster home for him? Or another option is you are financially able would you not be able to offer a dencent size bond to any potential landlord?
Just an idea
Good luck
DT


----------



## Julie72 (Apr 28, 2009)

I had looked into foster home for him a while back as i would rather do that then give him up completely and i might also try rescue remedies aswel. Thanks for all the advice


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Julie72 said:


> I had looked into foster home for him a while back as i would rather do that then give him up completely and i might also try rescue remedies aswel. Thanks for all the advice


As I said good luck! Fostering could buy you some valuable time! it would be aweful if you gave him up and then were in a position to have him with you but were unable
keep us informed
DT


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

This thread is quite old so I dont know if they have found a dobe yet but it might be worth trying to pm him

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-rescue-adoption/25939-doberman-wanted-2.html

I think it was chrisloo that made the post


----------

